# Oaxaca bound



## A reef (Oct 2, 2012)

For someone considering moving to Oaxaca what should I look for when visiting there? Am from America----like the arts


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

A reef said:


> For someone considering moving to Oaxaca what should I look for when visiting there? Am from America----like the arts


Oaxaca City or somewhere else in Oaxaca State?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

A reef said:


> For someone considering moving to Oaxaca what should I look for when visiting there? Am from America----like the arts


What is it that seemed attractive enough to you to make you consider moving to Oaxaca (city or elsehwere in the state)? 

My suggestion is that you begin your research at your local public library and in your nearest independent bookseller. Guidebooks. Novels. Periodicals. Google and other websites can lead you to an archive of news articles. Also, too, take the time to read-through the many discussions dealing with people moving to Mexico. They'll not specifically consider your destination but enough general information has been provided that doing the reading should be enlightening. You'll want to review the immigration regulations which are in a state of flux and changing so that you can confirm whether or not you qualify for residency and also do an analysis of your abilities to communicate in Spanish.

Best of luck with your investigation.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Ditto, except i would delete the word 'novels'. This forum has what you need, just use the search feature and spend a week or so reading what's already out there.


----------

